# Setting up a starter kit: Gaggia Classic and grinder advice please!



## bclarke (Jul 12, 2015)

A bit of background on me: just coming out of student life (so still have a student budget for a month or two) and starting to learn about making some proper coffee. Thanks to a generous offer from my parents I have £150 towards a machine and keeping an eye on the classifieds/eBay/gumtree for good deals on a Gaggia Classic. I'm actually not going to be in a position to set up in my new accommodation until the end of August so no need to rush buy (though just reading the forum makes me want to get started brewing immediately!). It's very clear that a grinder is equally important so keeping an eye out for good deals on those too.

Questions -

1) The Gaggia Classic

From what I understand I should probably avoid the 2015 model. How much difference is there between pre-Phillips and post? Is PID recommended for a complete beginner and is a good modded machine likely to come up within my budget (considering I have 6 weeks and I've seen one currently up for £200)?

2) The Grinder

Like I said I have a pretty restricted budget - preferably sub £80 but could maybe stretch to £100 towards the end of August. I've seen the mc2 recommended but moving in with my girlfriend who values aesthetics so don't think it would go down well (had to be at my most persuasive to convince her the Gaggia was a better choice than the Delonghi Dedica!). For that reason I'm thinking maybe a used Smart Grinder, or perhaps a Graef CM800 (seen for ~£95 new). Would love to hear thoughts on either or any alternative recommendations. Again I'm in no rush so can wait for a good deal to come along, and will make do with a Porlex if need be (only currently drink about 2 cups of coffee a day so should have the arm power for it)

Any extra advice for beginners you guys have would also be appreciated!


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Classic is a great machine. Wouldn't worry too much about pre and post Philips take over of Gaggia which took place in 2009. Only real change to the model post 2009 is a slightly smaller solenoid.

There's a 2012 Classic in the 'for sale' section.

To get the best out of the Classic, you'll a decent grinder - ones you mention aren't great.


----------



## Kai (Feb 1, 2015)

If your patient and quick off the mark you can find some excellent prices.

I have a Classic and Mazzer Super Jolly set up , together they set me back £205 plus the petrol money to collect them.

Good things come to those that wait


----------



## Jon (Dec 3, 2010)

Yeah - there have been grinders on here for £50 and classics for £80 that'll do you nicely.


----------



## bclarke (Jul 12, 2015)

The Systemic Kid said:


> Classic is a great machine. Wouldn't worry too much about pre and post Philips take over of Gaggia which took place in 2009. Only real change to the model post 2009 is a slightly smaller solenoid.
> 
> There's a 2012 Classic in the 'for sale' section.
> 
> To get the best out of the Classic, you'll a decent grinder - ones you mention aren't great.


Would you have any suggestions that might come up in my budget? I had read somewhere that the Smart Grinder had comparable performance to the Iberital mc2


----------



## bclarke (Jul 12, 2015)

Kai said:


> If your patient and quick off the mark you can find some excellent prices.
> 
> I have a Classic and Mazzer Super Jolly set up , together they set me back £205 plus the petrol money to collect them.
> 
> Good things come to those that wait


Wow that is an incredible deal! Unfortunately don't have a car so collection would be an issue :/


----------



## bclarke (Jul 12, 2015)

And any thoughts on a PID-modded machine for a beginner?


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

bclarke said:


> Would you have any suggestions that might come up in my budget? I had read somewhere that the Smart Grinder had comparable performance to the Iberital mc2


Mc2 is a very basic grinder - better the grinder, better the espresso. The grinder is, in fact, as if not more important a choice than the espresso machine.

If your budget is really tight as you suggest it is, go for second hand - you won't lose money if and when you decide to move upwards.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

bclarke said:


> And any thoughts on a PID-modded machine for a beginner?


PID controls the temp much more accurately. Moreover, it allows you to adjust the temp according to whatever brew temp you want to use. For example, lighter roasts benefit from slightly higher brew temps.

With a conventional thermostat in your machine, there is a dead zone of several degrees from when the 'stat kicks back in and supplies power to the heating element.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

There's a 2012 Classic with PID and pre-infusion in the 'for sale' section. Pre-infusion is a really useful addition. It allows you to soak the puck prior to kicking in the pump to start the extraction proper. Makes a notable difference.


----------



## bclarke (Jul 12, 2015)

The Systemic Kid said:


> There's a 2012 Classic with PID and pre-infusion in the 'for sale' section. Pre-infusion is a really useful addition. It allows you to soak the puck prior to kicking in the pump to start the extraction proper. Makes a notable difference.


Yeah, spotted that! Unfortunately I only have £150 to play with for the machine so starting price is too high. I also can't collect from that location. If it hangs around a while I may put in a lower offer and see if the seller would post it.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Don't be worried about using a courier. Will cost around £10.00. Classic isn't too big or heavy. As long as it's well packed, it will be OK.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

There's a 2012 Classic and Mc2 going for £210.00 in the for sale section  here 

Seller is willing to consider offers.


----------



## bclarke (Jul 12, 2015)

The Systemic Kid said:


> There's a 2012 Classic and Mc2 going for £210.00 in the for sale section  here
> 
> Seller is willing to consider offers.


Put in an offer for the Classic with PID/pre-infuser etc. May consider offering on this one if I get no joy


----------



## bclarke (Jul 12, 2015)

So I just snapped up a Bezzera BB105. Bit of an impulse buy - how does it match up to other grinders and is it a good starter grinder? Looks a bit of a beast but hoping with a bit of spit and polish it will shine up and look nice next to the Classic.


----------



## timmyjj21 (May 10, 2015)

This classic may help with your budget:

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?24248-2001-Gaggia-Classic-%A380-OPV-mod-and-resealed

You can probably get a cheaper one off eBay, but all the work has been done to fix it up. Just needs a Rancilio steam arm.


----------



## shunningmyaeropress (Jul 19, 2015)

It seems you should be able to get a good machine and grinder in the budget. How long does a good grinder last - forever?


----------

